# Shots of the warehouse this afternoon...



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its gettin a bit busy back here my luv,

Some PO85RD 3.02 and C&S Snow Foam



















Half of the Megs order unpacked...










Some ole' boy bringin it in 










Bit of Snow Foam










Boat Products anyone










Couple of other Random shots


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn that is some collection!

Must get round and spend some hard earned

Nishi


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice collection!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Christ i take it back ur packed out lol.

Plenty of CG,Zymol and 845 by the looks of it.

Graham


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

mmmm eye candy, gonna use that shopping trolley and fill it on Sunday lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Christ i take it back ur packed out lol.
> 
> Plenty of CG,Zymol and 845 by the looks of it.
> 
> Graham


Dont forget the Snow Foam, The einszett Glass Cleaner etc etc etc


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well i couldnt possibly mention it all my son would love to come to the meet i would have a field day man lmao


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You are just trying to tempt us - like kids in a sweet shop we are


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Any reductions to help reduce your stock? well if you don't ask!


----------



## PaulSXi (May 10, 2007)

where do you work???


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Love that Candy Shop!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mmmm, Zymol! 










Alan W


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Tonque in cheek! so whats the combination for back door:devil:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Mmmm, Zymol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit as in need of tiding up, I volunteer!!!!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn...do you ever do those 1 minute shopping trolley runs


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

'Cough'


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

mmm...Zymol:thumb: ...I can see Sunday being a battle of wallet vs willpower


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

Really nice candy shop... :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*****Note to self must bring wallet on Sunday


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

:doublesho EYE CANDY


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn thats a tempting sight, are you running low on any products ? Wanted some Jetseal and resisted the urge to get some from CG`s the other day as I thought that I may as well get some on Sunday at the meet but you have now run out.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hows the Schmitt situation Johnny?

As I want another and know my mate does as well.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmmmmm.............

This had made me even more excited about sunday :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Mmmmmmm.............
> 
> This had made me even more excited about sunday :lol:


Shouldn't you of left already? It's a bit of a trek on a pushbike.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

neilos said:


> Shouldn't you of left already? It's a bit of a trek on a pushbike.


Shut It


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I could probably just stand in there and look at all that stuff for hours! All the different colours of the CG stuff are very pretty.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wozza said:


> Damn thats a tempting sight, are you running low on any products ? Wanted some Jetseal and resisted the urge to get some from CG`s the other day as I thought that I may as well get some on Sunday at the meet but you have now run out.


We will have more next week, sooooorrrrrryyyyyyyyy



Alex L said:


> Hows the Schmitt situation Johnny?
> 
> As I want another and know my mate does as well.


Plenty of Shmitts in, you will be fine.



13yearoldetailer said:


> Mmmmmmm.............
> 
> This had made me even more excited about sunday :lol:


Ahhhhh I have a bit of bad news for you, I have been checking our liability insurance and its says that we cannot let children under the age of 16 into the warehouse. Sorry.

You will be great outside cleaning all the cars though :driver: Then your dad can come in and do the buying :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Ahhhhh I have a bit of bad news for you, I have been checking our liability insurance and its says that we cannot let children under the age of 16 into the warehouse. Sorry.
> 
> You will be great outside cleaning all the cars though :driver: Then your dad can come in and do the buying :thumb:


Seriously?


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow :doublesho


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

N I C E ! :d


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Lol at 13yod,:lol: thats quite typical of buisness insurance.

I will have a good look around for you Gaz. :thumb:


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

PMSL Nice stock though, wish i could make it sunday.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Bloody Hell Johnny have seen that place with some stuff in it before but that is immense. It is just a shame that I will have to reduce your stock levels considerably over the next few days.
Gaz I will take some more pictures for you to have a look at. lol


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

*Wtf?*

Somethings not right with this photo-









WTF :doublesho 









Love ya:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Somethings not right with this photo-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the STATE of the optimum vans when you come down next! 150,000 miles and they have only been washed about 3 times i reckon... T Cut isnt abrasive enough to be honest!!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Lol at the T-Cut, I can't stop drooling at all of them products :lol:  :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

fancy letting the old boy hump *YOUR* stuff about :doublesho :doublesho  does he make a nice cuppa as well?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got a semi... hope to see you Sunday.:thumb:


----------

